
Ask HN: How do I pay my escort girl/ drug dealer in sweden if there is no cash? - cashier
I came across this IMF working paper, where they describe strategies of communication towards society regarding &quot;de-cashing&quot;, meaning the removal of cash from the single countries.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.imf.org&#x2F;~&#x2F;media&#x2F;Files&#x2F;Publications&#x2F;WP&#x2F;2017&#x2F;wp1771.ashx%20<p>So, we have already some &quot;de-cashed&quot; countries around the world, one of the most &quot;successfull&quot; ones by far is South Korea - how did they do it? Special trick: They allowed a distinct part of consumtion expenses to be tax deductable, <i>if</i>, and only if it was paid with electronic payments. Nice trick. And the mouse went in the trap next day, applouding for this great &quot;achievement&quot;.<p>So, my question is:
How do i pay my escort girl or my drug dealer (marijuna e.g.) if there is no more cash in a country?<p>Let&#x27;s dicuss.
======
corodra
I watched a thing on Japan regarding gambling a few years ago. From what I
remember and understand, gambling is illegal. There's loophole, its illegal
for straight up money.

Thus, I think its pachinko, you win tokens while playing. Then you exchange
tokens for random items. Then there are "separate" companies that are outside
these pachinko halls that buy those items from you for a "surprisingly"
similar theoretical cash amount of the winning tokens the item cost. Totally
coincidental. I'm totally sure of that.

I'd wager a guess that a similar system would scab in soon after a cashless
system arises. Until a better system pops up.

But fuck cashless. At least cash can be somewhat anonymous. I'm sick of all
sorts of companies tracking my purchases.

------
abdullahkhalids
Depends on how much anonymity and security you want. If you work within
channels that your country's tax authority can audit (like direct bank
transfers, apps like Venmo or gift cards etc), then you can always be caught.
Of course, there are degrees of anonymity and security associated with
different instruments and you will have to find the one that works for you.

I guess the most anonymous and secure payment method would be to work
anonymously for a cryptocurrency (i.e. a job that doesn't require you to give
your personal information), and then use that to pay for your illegal goods.
Of course, you have to ensure that your illegal goods supplier does not know
your personal information either, so they don't accidentally anonymize you.

------
auslegung
Would PayPal, Apple Pay (and all other similar solutions), Cash App, Venmo,
Zelle, bank transfer work? I don’t like cashless societies, they scare me, but
you should still be able to pay for less than legal things, but the recipient
may have difficulty keeping an account depending on how scrutinized they are.

------
gingabriska
You can always pay in gift card, gold or some other thing like bitcoin.

Also, many escorts I've seen accept credit cards and it's mostly appears on
your card statement as "XYZ Entertainment".

~~~
kzzzznot
"XYZ Entertainment" or whatever it appears as sounds pretty traceable. Would
be easy to find out what their services are.

~~~
gingabriska
Who is going after them? I've seen a lot of them working based on referral and
pretending to offering services like consultancy.

------
alt_f4
You can't. In a cashless society, your purchases (and all the things one can
infer from that: interests, location, day patterns) are surveilled 100% of the
time.

~~~
cerberusss
You could pay with gold or silver.

------
ryacko
In a worse case scenario, you would barter. If the government has access to
every single database, and a PROMIS-tier search engine, that is.

------
username90
Is this a serious thread? Do many HN users buy drugs and escorts illegally?

~~~
DanBC
> Do many HN users buy [...] escorts illegally?

Paying for sex is currently legal in England and Wales. It's a bit complicated
because there's a bunch of stuff which is illegal around it (soliciting;
inducing someone into prostitution; paying someone who has been trafficked;
paying someone under 18; paying someone who is being coercively controlled;
etc etc) but the core activity (two people exchanging sex for money) isn't
illegal.

[https://www.legislation.gov.uk/ukpga/2003/42/part/1/crosshea...](https://www.legislation.gov.uk/ukpga/2003/42/part/1/crossheading/exploitation-
of-prostitution)

While it's not illegal there are understandable reasons to keep this private.

~~~
username90
The topic asked about Sweden and it certainly isn't legal there.

------
rurban
Pay her with sex. she's your escort girl afterall.

------
buboard
Monero

